# About time I introduce my boys! (Lots of pics!)



## xxlauraxx (Oct 24, 2011)

The story.... I had two girls, Maisy and Daisy, they were excellent rats who i sadly had to have put to sleep at different times ( Then i heard of a friend who had bred a litter of babies to feed his baby snakes! Once the baby rats started to show colouring, he suddenly felt bad about using them as food, so this is where i stepped in, originally wanting 2 girls again, ended up walking away with 4 boys! He gave me them at 4 week, they were ever so tiny and scared, but I felt good knowing they were rescued from being snake food! (The rest of the litter was also rehomed thankfully). 

I read on here a lot of people saying about what breed their rats are, but i don't have a clue, so would be nice if someone could let me know! 

So introducing Guiness, Perno, Morgan and Bailey....

This one is when i went to first pick them out, when they hadn't even opened their eyes yet!







Guiness (Left) Perno (Right) First day in their new home







Morgan, first time held by me! 







When i cleaned them out for the first time, still very scared, and obv felt safe in a little ratty tower!







Bailey my little red eyed monster... Think he is partially sighted as he sways a lot, and it very jumpy! But is getting braver!







Perno, the bravest of them all.... He often runs around my front room, while the others sit in the cage watching him!







Guiness, the reason i ended up with boys, as i wanted a dark rat, and he was the only one in the litter!







Guiness, Bailey and Perno all trying to sleep in the small upstairs litter tray!







Perno getting a bit of a bum deal here!







All four huddled into the little house, even though there is a bigger one lower down!


----------



## babyblues (Nov 18, 2011)

OMG...they are so cute!! I am getting my first rats in a couple weeks and these pics make me so excited! They are all adorable...Perno is my favorite, love his coloring!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

They are all too adorable for words. Look out for rat-nappers! LOL


----------



## xxlauraxx (Oct 24, 2011)

Ha ha they are **** cute (although i might be a bit biased!) Don't tell the others but Perno is my fav too, he is so brave, he has such an excellent personality!


----------



## weaverc12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

They are so precious! Beautiful rats =)


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Omg, totally adorable! Perno has the coolest little face!


----------

